# Looking For Campsite near Girona



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Hi All, I know i am a bit on the early side, but i am looking for a clean reasonable priced campsite in the Girona area. Our grandaughter is fliying out in mid July, so does anyone have any recommendations. Don't even mind travelling to the coast, just want something quite nice not too touristy.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look here
chapter


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

A couple of years ago I stayed at Camping Moby Dick on the coast at Calella Palafrugell. A good site and lovely, small town - a little of the old Costa Brava.

Moby Dick


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Girona*

Hi

I was recommended this one, but have never been.

Russell

http://www.campingrifort.com/2_0/


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

you can stop at playa de pals which is the beach of the medeval town of pals. On entering playa de pals is Cypsela its a big big site which Keycamp, Eurocamp etc etc use we have stayed here many times or carry on nearer the beach on the right is Camping Interpals our favourite they also take Camping Cheques and nearer the beach there are also a couple more sites in the near area which we have not used. Nearer to Girona is Estartit with several sites ( we have not stopped here) We prefer Pals as it has 2 large beaches one of which you dont have to wear many clothes. If you require any more details , directions please pm me.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

*costa brava camping*

I'm with Lucy2! Cypsela is probably the best ( certainly 1 of the best 3 campsites in Spain) - family run for years, lots of facilities, and whilst not beachside, has a free minibus/coach running to the beach all summer. Very safe & secure, lots of hot water etc. If you go here, and you like chicken vist Can Padres - on the roundabout before Cypsela( aka Chicken Joe's) for the best chicken you ever tasted.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

frenchfancy,

There are masses of campsites in the area that your looking at (too many to list here), you probably will not need to book either, I have been going down that way for over 20 years, nice area.

Enjoy


----------

